# Help with English Cream breeders in NY



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Try EastShore Golden Retrievers in New Hampshire. https://www.facebook.com/pg/Eastshore-Golden-Retrievers-172851556090382/about/?ref=page_internal

She has imported some gorgeous dogs, and has stud dogs who may have litters on the ground in the East Coast area.

This site is helpful as well, but as always, make sure you double check clearances.

English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

www.kernowgoldens.com


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, looking for reputable and breeding an extreme trait does mean you have a much harder than normal search ahead of you. I personally cap my interest list at 30 and I remember one breeder on this site saying they got something like 200 applications. These were litters where full health certifications and many other traits were weighed but not color. You can scroll through the finding a puppy section and find person after person lamenting the difficulty for finding well bred puppy from health tested parents. You are facing that plus adding an even more restrictive priority of coat color. 

Extreme colors do not in general do well in the show ring nor are most European lines specialized for high performance in things like hunting. Because of this very few competition people/breeders are working with this color. Most competitors are breeding to keep a puppy for themselves to go on with and that makes health certifications important to the breeder. When you don't compete and the only outcome desired is light colored puppies to sell for profit, well health certifications just don't seem that important to this type of breeder. 

I will say though European lines tend to be lighter, there are some American lines and litters that are also light. Though honestly, internet searching for "cream/creme" is going to net you mostly profit breeders whose breeding stock is lacking health certification that are likely from Eastern European commercial kennels who exists to satisfy the American craze/fad for white dogs to breed. 

You can find some lovely European lineage dogs in Onterio if you can work with the Rabies confinement agreement. There are a smattering of nice dogs of light color out there but you will likely have to travel farther, wait longer and pay more simply for the color. 

Good luck in your search. I hope you find just the puppy you are looking for.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am going to attach a few graphics that I hope will help when you verify health certification claims. Dogs in the US especially if they are born here should have health certifications verifiable on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. Never take anyone's word for it, always verify health certification claims.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I found the process to be an ordeal, particularly since I added the complexity of not wanting a young puppy. I was looking for 6 months and up. I eventually went to Western (not Eastern) Europe. But, I ran up against some breeders not wanting to work with me since I was from the US. I eventually had a very good Lab breeder friend of mine make some contacts and vouch for me and assure the breeder I wasn't looking to breed the dog. 

I had to fly to the country, hire a translator because this breeder spoke very little English, and I don't speak her language. Because the dog was an older puppy, she couldn't fly in the cabin so I had to fly her on a particular airline that had a climate controlled section of the cargo area. I had to speak with the Captain before the flight took off to remind him there was a dog in this climate controlled area of the cargo cabin. I also reminded him during the flight, too. Furthermore, I flew first class knowing that it was more likely they would take my concerns about the dog more seriously. (It shouldn't be that way -coach or first they should care- but it is what it is.) 

We landed in New York and there was no way I was shipping her on a domestic carrier, so I rented a car and drove home from New York to California. 

It was an ordeal. It was expensive. But I love her to pieces. However, let me state emphatically, I have 5 Goldens. My "white" Golden is no smarter, no sweeter, no calmer, and no anything really than my other 4 Goldens. I like the look so I got her. I also wanted to prove (to myself) that other than color there's really not much of a difference between these "creams" and any other well-trained, well-bred Golden.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LJack said:


> Yes, looking for reputable and breeding an extreme trait does mean you have a much harder than normal search ahead of you. I personally cap my interest list at 30 and I remember one breeder on this site saying they got something like 200 applications. These were litters where full health certifications and many other traits were weighed but not color. You can scroll through the finding a puppy section and find person after person lamenting the difficulty for finding well bred puppy from health tested parents. You are facing that plus adding an even more restrictive priority of coat color.
> 
> Extreme colors do not in general do well in the show ring nor are most European lines specialized for high performance in things like hunting. Because of this very few competition people/breeders are working with this color. Most competitors are breeding to keep a puppy for themselves to go on with and that makes health certifications important to the breeder. When you don't compete and the only outcome desired is light colored puppies to sell for profit, well health certifications just don't seem that important to this type of breeder.
> 
> ...



LJack, my hat is off to you with this beautifully written, concise explanation of why "Reputable English Cream Breeder" is essentially an oxymoron. Is there anyway you would consider putting a sticky together for the Breeder/puppy search board with your nice graphics? I've been thinking that a lot of the stickies that are there are going on 10 years old and some updated versions might be useful to people? What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I think you have a great point about updating the threads on health certifications. I am thinking we should wait just a bit and get some examples of the "new stuff" like the Advanced Cardiac and the new PennHIP report.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Today I learned that Jupiter is nearly mythical!!!

But then, living in Ontario helps I guess.


:grin2:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Figtoria said:


> Today I learned that Jupiter is nearly mythical!!!
> 
> But then, living in Ontario helps I guess.
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

I am sure his is but not in the context of my graphic which is USA specific. :wink2:

In Canada as with Europe and Australia it is much easier to find a high quality light Golden. There the rings are more accepting of the light end of the spectrum. This could also become the case in the US if people who have really nice light colored dogs got out and competed. 

The problem is most of the people touting Cream/creme don't have the drive to complete. They are only interested in producing puppies for profit. They love the International shows because it is cheap, fast, easy and sound super impressive to every day Joe buyers. Every single dog can walk away an International Champion in one day for a less than $200 investment. When that is a breeder's experience it is really hard to get people to invest months or years and thousands of dollars to compete in AKC. They simply don't care enough. 

In Canada it is different because amazing kennels have been working with and successfully competing with these lines for decades. This color is not a fad in Canada like it is here that is causing profit breeders to jump on board this hot market. 

Anyone in the US looking for lighter dogs would do well to work with the established breeders in Canada. There are a lot of great ones up there, especially in Onterio but working around the Rabies vaccination requirements is a challenge.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LJack said:


> I think you have a great point about updating the threads on health certifications. I am thinking we should wait just a bit and get some examples of the "new stuff" like the Advanced Cardiac and the new PennHIP report.


Great, I didn't know about new PennHIP.... I do think that there may be more that could be updated, for instance the old thought used to be that if a breeder took paypal it was a red flag, well, that may have been true 8 years ago, but Paypal is pretty mainstream now. Stuff like that.


----------



## ebgris (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you all very much for the helpful information! We are just looking for a great family pet and we don't necessarily care about titles and such. We love the lighter color and blocky head. I will be sure to do my research 

Thanks again!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

When I first started looking for a golden I also loved the look of the light golden. I did tons of research and changed my mind. Unfortunately most breeders who sell "English cream" dogs are not reputable in the US. The breed has been plagued with health issues and breeding for color decreases the gene pool and increases the risk for diseases. I know other countries such as Russia have reputable breeders but the whole "English cream" golden has been more of a make money quick marketing gimmick here in the US. Please read this article
https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/articles/english-cream-golden-retrievers/
I wish you the best of luck finding a reputable breeder just remember do your research on the breeder first. This forum has wonderfull advice on finding reputable breeder.


----------



## HeartofGoldLove (Sep 29, 2019)

Check out Regal Goldens in Canada. Multiple health clearances, beautiful dogs. Dogs are seen by cardiologist and ophthalmologist. Only 3 hours from Rochester, NY.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Multiple health clearances -Regal- I only looked up the one stud dog listed as siring upcoming litter- BUT 'multiple' doesn't necessarily mean 'correct' clearances. He has two hip evals -both under 14 mo old- neither of which is sufficient. His elbow eval is @ 14 mo instead of 24+ mo. and his eyes are out of date. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1536295 . The dam of that litter also has two underaged hip evals- neither of which are clearances-https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1783446

I'm sure one could do worse- but if a breeder is spending the dollars to do evals twice why not spend it to get a real clearance?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I looked at a few more of them - they have a LOT of dogs - and they DO seem to be doing the proper clearances on the younger ones coming up - and even one of the older ones I looked at who had (Penn Hip? European?) clearances on hips, they have re-done through OFA. Do you know who the prospective parents are?


----------

